# Hound Association champ show



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm new on her and don't know if many of you have hounds but is anyone else going to the hound association champ show at Stafford in August?

I'll be going with my whippets

Freyja -Barnesmore Killer Queen at oakmoorehill will be going in Open Bitch it will be my first champ show with her and Owen- Barnesmore Yesterday is in Post grad dog . My son Ben is also doing JHA 12-16 years with Freyja .It will be is first time handling her


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hiya yep we'll be going with our girl as well  i love the houndshow, hopefully the weather will be good


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh I wish I was closer, that's something I'd love to go to with my two! Will you take pics?


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

piccies will be yours  we go more to see the all the hounds, we just show our girl as an excuse to go


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My passes came for Owen and Freyja yesterday have you had yours yet?


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

yep mine came as well  still waiting for the leeds passes though and that sow is a few days before the houndshow


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I didn't enter Leeds


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

we went last year and we had such a laugh, it was like a mud bath there, we were slip sliding everywhere  mind you we were in the ring late and trying to keep our girl clean was a nightmare, when she'd been in she rewarded herself with a mega mud roll


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A friend of mine went with a mostly white whippet she spent most of the day carrying him round to keep him clean or her husband did. Mind you they were rewarded when he won the dog CC. 

Thats the only good thing about whippets we start early and have a ring to ourselves some time 2 judges unfortunately the size of the entries makes it hard to qualify for crufts. At Birmingham National I only took a greyhound we were in the schedule at one time on the paper that came with the passes at another time and in the catalogue at another time we eventually went in the ring at 3.30pm having arrived at 9am expecting to be in early and we were in the tents were it was sweltering too


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

we have low entries with the gbgvs so we're usually plonked in the middle of the day, at the skc last year we were last in the ring and we were there all day but we were staying in scotland so it wasn't bad, this year we drove up and down in one day but we were pretty early in the ring so we were home for 7ish mind you the 4am start had us shattered


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Good Luck you 2 for the day. I am dropping my friend off for it with her afghan then I am travelling down to Northants for the Crested Show, so a long day and drive


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, we'll need it  
You have got a long drive and day, do you have to pick your friend up as well? Good luck at the crested show have a great day


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Me again 
you've probably seen it already but here's the link for the Houndshow website, it has summary of entries on etc 

Hound Association


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

griffpan said:


> Thanks, we'll need it
> You have got a long drive and day, do you have to pick your friend up as well? Good luck at the crested show have a great day


Yes will need to pick her back up again, soooo a long day. Thanks for good luck will need it as facey judge


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ahh we know we won't get anywhere been under this judge before with our boy who's is bred from the same lines and he doesn't like him much so he won't like our girl probably. we just go for a day out and also to meet some mates who we don't get to see alot, they also own Georgies potential boyf in the future


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

194 whippet bitches and 128 whippet dogs I don't think Owen and Freyja stand much chance


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

we got just 47 but thats usual for a cc show for us. post grad bitch is one of the classes usually with the highest entry so if there's 5 we'll be 5th


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats what happens to me too .We usually get entries of up to 30 in a class for bitches and in some dog classes too

Saying that at Birmingaham National there was only 1 entry in open bitch and that was a minor puppy It won and got its stud book number and guess what I didn't enter Freyja as I didn't think the judge would like her


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

I bet you were kicking yourself, with the Birmingham National i would of been. Thing is you could never imagine the class would only have one in could you, still annoying though.

A large class for us is maybe 7 or 8. The dog classes well they are a lot lower and a large class is maybe 4 at a cc show. We don't show our boy anymore but when we did it was good as we'd never shown before so the low classes weren't as nerve wracking. Saying that i'm terrible and usually only show at Open shows. O/H does the big ones


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A nomal entry at an open show is 5/6 a class. Our next show is Leek agricultural show I know the secretary and he's told me there is 24 whippets entered and 4 classes for the breed so an average of 6 per class. Until a couple of years ago this show didn't have whippet classes as they thought it clashed with the hound how. I started to go to their ringcraft and pionted out to them it was the week before the hound show now they get a great whippet entry.And if I enter they get my son as a helper into the bargin all they have to do is feed him lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

we struggle to find open shows with gbgv classes, so we usually go in nsc hound etc. we're suppossed to be going to the alfreton show on sunday as that does have gbgv classes, o/h may have to work though, but fingers crossed it'll be ok


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We have that with the greyhounds no local open shows have classes for them. One show did put them on but the first year I had to go to a wedding in Essex and last year William had a paralysed leg after being hit by a car and I didn't have Button. This year they've not put classes on for greyhounds.

Our next show is Brittania Leek agricultural show on the 26th with Owen and Freyja


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Good luck with your next show then  Let us know how you get on.
We're a bit nervous of Georgie as we havn't been to a show since the SKC but we also havn't been able to do much prep and practicing because of our Lurcher Toby being ill. We're trying to cram as much in now. The groomings fine just the practicing as she tends to do what she wants


----------



## pyneoaks (Jul 24, 2008)

griffpan said:


> we have low entries with the gbgvs so we're usually plonked in the middle of the day, at the skc last year we were last in the ring and we were there all day but we were staying in scotland so it wasn't bad, this year we drove up and down in one day but we were pretty early in the ring so we were home for 7ish mind you the 4am start had us shattered


snap i've got a gbgv too , we willn't be at the hound show sadly this year as she was due in season when the enteries where do to close , are you going to the club show ?


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Ohh we've probably seen you then 
Now we don't know about the club show because our girls due in season end of October'ish, i might enter but not sure yet, if i do she's bound to come into season isn't she


----------



## pyneoaks (Jul 24, 2008)

We were at alfreton stewarding as we have be co-opt on to the committee , sadly not on the grands , sue was there with bertie's sister , colin and ann mackay with harmony and della and barbara milton with lulu's sister smudge and newphew dom , colin and ann got best puppy and best of breed , went on to get group 1 hound and group 1 puppy hound and della went on to get best in show . what a day for the grands 
cann't remember if it's worksop or bolsover who have the grands on , i'll email you when the schdules are out . it's a lovely christmas show .
we hope to meet you soon in the ring 
yvonne and lulu


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

We were supposed to be at Alfreton but o/h had to work  we've only been able to do 2 shows this year as our lurcher has been very ill and for a few months we havn't been able to leave him or expect anybody to lok after him for us. He's getting better now so we can start going again. Aww Bertie and his sis are sweeties, he's our girls Dad so we have a massive soft spot for him, he's a gent 
Ohh yep i'd much appreciate it if you could let us know when that schedules are out as local open shows near us don't have gbgv classes at all, we usually have to go in nsc classes or suchlike


----------



## pyneoaks (Jul 24, 2008)

griffpan said:


> We were supposed to be at Alfreton but o/h had to work  we've only been able to do 2 shows this year as our lurcher has been very ill and for a few months we havn't been able to leave him or expect anybody to lok after him for us. He's getting better now so we can start going again. Aww Bertie and his sis are sweeties, he's our girls Dad so we have a massive soft spot for him, he's a gent
> Ohh yep i'd much appreciate it if you could let us know when that schedules are out as local open shows near us don't have gbgv classes at all, we usually have to go in nsc classes or suchlike


We love bertie too or should i say lulu does especially !! , he always moves over to share his blanket what a gentleman , we have a few shows with classes on up here ,i must say iam pushy for them so when i get good numbers it's a blessing , derby canine coming up at the end of september stella blackmore judging , ashbourne shire horse , north lincs , cleethropes and like i said earlier either worksop or bolsover near christmas , east anglian hound have another show before christmas at wood green and humberside hound have a christmas show .
Iam always unsure of putting lulu in anvsc twice now a judge as asked me to put my petite on the table. what do you say to that if you've got a crane i'll put my grand on the table 
Hope all continues to go well with your lurcher 
yvonne and lulu


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

we'll see you all tomorrow


----------

